# Footage from the E



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DliA15TVv8&feature=youtu.be

Some footage from the past two weekends. I'll be out dark and early sometime this weekend.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

good footage brother. nice looking fish.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Hell yeah man that's some cool video the rivah is where its at


----------

